# I think I have reached grumpy old woman stage



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Please, leave the language alone people, I get that use changes over time, words drop out of favor and new ones are born, but things seem to be going weird...

It started with PC..I'm sorry I refuse to sing "Baa Baa rainbow sheep" to my Grandson, there is no such thing as a rainbow sheep, there are black sheep and they are neither better of worse than any other color. If however you have one black sheep in a field pf white ones, yes you will notice it, same as one white in a field of black, kind of a stand out, you know.

It doesn't offend me being told to "Man up" it is far better than "woman up" and "people or person up" is plain weird.

Horse terms, may make no sense, but they are a commonly understood means of communication, allowing for regional variations, etc.

We have had debates on Trust, can horses trust, actually who knows, but it is a word that has been used and understood in context, same as respect, it just is...If I say "he needs to respect your space" most horse people get it, it really doesn't matter if it is 'correct' it is the term we use.

Color, LOL, one I sometimes fall foul of, because I don't know all the technical niceties, but I do try and use the right ones, and it doesn't benefit anyone to make up your own colors....


OK rant over....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think I must have reached the grumpy old woman stage a long long time ago!!!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

You can count me as a grumpy old [young] woman, too!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Can we have a club?


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll join!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Waving my cane while pulling my shawl around my shoulders, 'I'm in too. You danged kids get off my lawn!'


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad I'm not alone, BTW lottery people, when I scan my ticket in the self checking machine, I promise I won't cry if it says 'loser' I get that you are talking about my ticket you are not calling me a loser. "Sorry this ticket appears to be a non winner" is altogether to much writing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

How about "person of colour" instead of black person? Or maybe (s)he is yellow? purple? a combination?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Purple line back dun maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm in! I wanna bend the world over and shove all that PC stuff where the sun don't shine!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

NorthernMama said:


> How about "person of colour" instead of black person? Or maybe (s)he is yellow? purple? a combination?


They USED to be "persons of color' not all that many years ago. Didn't like that one either. I've always said I have no problem being called white (even though I'm not, really), so what is YOUR problem with being called black? (hypothetical 'your')


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

PC...yeah, it escapes me, I guess. I once was _merely_ challenging the definition of what I consider to be a "meaningless" use of a scientific term and I gave a perfectly good example to demonstrate my point whereby I "offended" a few listeners. I had to be informed both that I had "offended" and "why". That did it for me! People are clearly looking high and low to be offended! It is like being completely unaware that you are a participant in some weird game, then all of a sudden you are advised that you are an unwitting participant by the fact a buzzer goes off, "aahhhhnnnttt", and some electronic game voice chimes in, "Ahww, you have stepped on a 'not PC' landmine, to bad for you!! Accusers will get all your points and be allowed to surmise your PC status, your thoughts _and_ put words in your mouth while you sit in the corner for 15 minutes - before returning to play time". WTH? 

I am not sure that makes me a GOL, a stranger in a strange land, maybe?


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

White vs black...all of us white people are supposed to take no offence at being called white. I shall presume that black people will take no offence being called black unless they expressly tell me otherwise, in which case I shall insist they refer to me as 'one of English heritage'.

Who cares anyway? We're all people!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Missy May said:


> *People are clearly looking high and low to be offended! *It is like being completely unaware that you are a participant in some weird game, then all of a sudden you are advised that you are an unwitting participant by the fact a buzzer goes off, "aahhhhnnnttt", and some electronic game voice chimes in, "Ahww, you have stepped on a 'not PC' landmine, to bad for you!! Accusers will get all your points and be allowed to surmise your PC status, your thoughts _and_ put words in your mouth while you sit in the corner for 15 minutes - before returning to play time". WTH?
> 
> I am not sure that makes me a GOL, a stranger in a strange land, maybe?



LOL, Oh yes, particularly the bold part, in so many ways, in so many walks of life there seem to be people looking to take offence at something.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Goes right along with looking for someone to sue.....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

squirrelfood said:


> Goes right along with looking for someone to sue.....


Because there are no such things as accidents any more, someone has to be at fault.


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Chokolate, I may be pasty-beige in color, but most of my ancestors did not come from the Caucasus Mountain region. I always try put "human" as my "race" whenever possible.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm mostly NA, so I escape the 'white' somewhat. I'm more a medium tan.:smile:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, I am white when sacred, red when angry, green when ill, black and blue when my green (not ill this time but novice) fell off of my green horse.

I look pretty black when I have been working outside in the dust, but I am naturally a pasty pinkish color.

I am BTW also fat, not fluffy, well covered or any other thing, just fat. Well that's a lie I am obese, so there you go words do matter, because I don't like that factual description, but fat, you can use that word. It's not like I look in the mirror and don't see what and who I am.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

People get so hung up on words they forget to listen to the message, intent, or sincerity of the message. Someone can use all perfectly PC words and still be derogatory, or they can use all slurs and be completely complimentary. I tend to gauge my language based on who I am with--if I offend them, I apologize, state I have no ill will and move on. I think it's almost as bad when people get offended that others are offended.
I get grumpy when anyone gets their knickers in a knot (which makes me a hypocrit...I know).


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

But but but... Golden.... I LIKE making up my own horse colours!
:happydance::happydance:

You mean, Chip is only "sorrel" and not a "rich russett ruby" like I thought?
And Nick is just "brown" and not "Royal Deep Umber"?

hee hee hee


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have trouble with color, I thought Big Ben was black, but when I got him home I found he was green, greener than I thought. Maybe I should have just called him a horse of color to avoid any slur on anything?

Again on color, being older and a Brit, we didn't have all these fancy dancy color options, let see, when I was growing up we had

Bay
Black
Chestnut
Dun
Grey
White (Arguable)
Skewbald
Piebald
Roan
Sorrel - Haflinger color
Palomino.


That was kind of it, we just lumped them all in, so I get lost with all the 'new to me' options.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I love my Arabians. We have:
black
grey
bay
chestnut

and 2 modifiers:
sabino
rabicano

Life is good.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

My grey has green and brown patches from where I'm sitting!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> LOL, I am white when sacred,
> 
> .


Now that was a fun one, and actually works both ways, sacred, scared, both white!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So we've agreed pc thing makes us grumpy and weird descriptive horse colors makes us grumpy so I have another one to add to the list.

Personal responsibility (the pr thing). Where the heck did that disappear to? You order a cup of coffee and it's going to be hot, unless you order iced coffee but that's a whole other thing to be grumpy about. LOL If there is snow/ice on the ground either wear appropriate footwear or expect to fall down. If you play sports, ride horses, or do any other physical thing you need to accept the risks involved, not blame it on the school, coach or whoever. I could go on but you all know what I mean.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> So we've agreed pc thing makes us grumpy and weird descriptive horse colors makes us grumpy so I have another one to add to the list.
> 
> Personal responsibility (the pr thing). Where the heck did that disappear to? You order a cup of coffee and it's going to be hot, unless you order iced coffee but that's a whole other thing to be grumpy about. LOL If there is snow/ice on the ground either wear appropriate footwear or expect to fall down. If you play sports, ride horses, or do any other physical thing you need to accept the risks involved, not blame it on the school, coach or whoever. I could go on but you all know what I mean.


But...but...I want to sue the farrier for coming at my horse with an uncapped syringe full of Ace which caused him to freak and bolt which ultimately ended up with me on my face in the dirt with a bloody nose, scratched face, and broken finger. Because it couldn't possibly be my fault that my horse is a schmuck! It HAD to be the farrier. And it's my "God-given" right to sue if I want to! :lol: (I jest about it being the farrier's fault, BTW).

I don't get the PC thing either. I can understand not using blatantly derrogatory language, but some people take it to far.

I also love when people get mad at you for not being PC about yourself. I'm fat. 5'7" and 230lbs makes me fat...probably even obese. Yet I have people get mad at me for saying that I'm fat. I'm making a statement of fact, kids. It's ok.

The horse color thing, I get. I understand that there are only a handful of colors that people are familiar with. What I don't get (and what really steams my veggies) is when people argue that their horse is some "speshul" magical color that it isn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, someone texting at the dinner table use to make me grumpy, then I started doing it and it's all butterflies and unicorns again.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Trying to sell a bad tempered, dangerous, navicular horse and then getting mad when nobody wants to buy the poor thing. Maybe take some responsibility for the beast yourself, and either pay to keep it comfortable or put it down instead of trying to make your problem someone else's. 

Add in the fluffy bunny, rainbow rider who thinks training will solve all the issues, and everyone recommending euthing are just a bunch of meanie old poopie heads who hate horses.

And I'm with you, Drafty; I'm fat. Not chubby, or fluffy, or any other stupid euphemism.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

People who say 'Any reasonable offer accepted' when they advertise a horse and then when you offer what really is reasonable in terms of what their horse is actually worth they look all offended


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I join the grumpy old lady club? I'm not even 20 yet but I'll fit right in!

What about when people say "his" when they mean "he's" ie "he is", UGH! That's GRADE TWO grammar ffs!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Can I join the grumpy old lady club? I'm not even 20 yet but I'll fit right in!
> 
> What about when people say "his" when they mean "he's" ie "he is", UGH! That's GRADE TWO grammar ffs!


I am a horrible "grammar Nazi." Mixing up the forms of words (to/too/two, your/you're, there/their/they're)...it drives me NUTS!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I am a horrible "grammar Nazi." Mixing up the forms of words (to/too/two, your/you're, there/their/they're)...it drives me NUTS!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same ughh. And "then" and "than", which I get is one of the harder ones, but still...


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Grammar and spelling is REALLY important to me. If you want to sound like an uneducated bogan, fine - just not around me please. You'd better know the three 'theres' and where to use your apostrophes. Incorrect use of 'your' is particularly irritating. 'Your' is NOT 'you are'. That's YOU'RE. Sentences (if you can call them that) like this will cause me to leave the site: _i dont know...i dont know how to use full stops...i dont know how i passed high school essays...i just really need some help...i guess.._. For several paragraphs without spaces this just makes me lose faith in humanity.

Also, I'm really not into people who swear heaps. I mean, if you want to because it's appropriate in the situation or a joke or whatever, fine, but if you feel the need to throw a profanity between every second syllable that's not cool. It just makes you sound really bad. (IMO!) It's not going to make me hate you but I don't really like it. Since Youtube I have kind of gotten over that because some of the funniest Youtubers I watch (mostly British, I love their humour) have quite a colourful vocabulary.

BEP, I'm 15. We can be the young grumpy club 

ETA you know what also annoys me? When this forum tells me words like 'colour', 'humour', and 'critisise' are 'spelt' incorrectly. I know how to spell, just not like Americans! LOL


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

People would classify my mom (passed away at age 91) as a "grumpy" old women because she was old fashioned about people (for example, a receptionist) assuming that it was OK address her by her first name. In her time, you always addressed your elders with Mr./Mrs./Miss or sir/mame/etc. unless "invited" to use your first name.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Chokolate, agreed on ALL of those [except I swear... a lot... and it's really hard not to do it at work but I have to control myself because I work in an ice cream shop!].

But... the forum is saying 'critisise' is spelt wrong because it actually is. The Australian spelling is 'criticise'.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

If people are on the forum for a while they should know the difference between "gait" and "gate". When someone says their TWH doesn't gate-I get a strange picture in my head.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

One of my biggest pet peeves is when someone says "I could care less". The proper phrase is "I couldn't care less". If you could care less, it means you actually care.

Yeah, that one goes right through me!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

corgi said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is when someone says "I could care less". The proper phrase is "I couldn't care less". If you could care less, it means you actually care.
> 
> Yeah, that one goes right through me!


I just had a 35 minute discussion on this with my co-worker last week.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

karliejaye said:


> I just had a 35 minute discussion on this with my co-worker last week.


I used to have a hilarious co-worker who would mix up cliches a lot. She used to say things like, "sometimes you have to take the ball by the horns." One I time in conversation I said, it's not my first time to the rodeo. She liked that phrase, but she started saying, "Oh I have BEEN to the rodeo, my friend!" lol! But seriously, I think the thing that bugs me most is negativity. Don't you hate it when people think of the worst about any given situation or even if it's not the worst, just constant small negative observations. Drives me crazy!!! I feel like, we are alive on this beautiful planet, why can't people just enjoy it!! Or if something bothers them so much, change it.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Chokolate said:


> Also, I'm really not into people who swear heaps. LOL


Sadly I'm one of these people! Bad habit picked up in childhood, my father swears like a sailor and I tend to take after him! I watch my mouth at work and when volunteering because there are usually little kids around at both places, but I need to wash my mouth out sometimes I guess :lol:

And MAN I wanna join this club! My latest argument has been the fact that everyone and their brother thinks they need to have a term for their EXACT UNIQUE brand of sexuality, especially in the sub-cultures I run in. I think there's got to be 40 different words for it now. There are a lot of very young people discovering their identities within the groups, so I try to grit my teeth and bear it. It just feels like it cheapens the experience of people who ACTUALLY have suffered because of their sexuality or gender experience, because a poor-little-rich-kid needs to feel like a special snowflake to get attention. 

I literally saw someone who needed 5 separate terms to describe their sexuality. If you need more than one word, frankly I feel like you are laboring under the assumption that total strangers give a rat's patootie. The only person whose sexuality I care about is the person I'm involved with! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cacowgirl said:


> If people are on the forum for a while they should know the difference between "gait" and "gate". When someone says their TWH doesn't gate-I get a strange picture in my head.


I just picture them as being real poor in a trail class, can't do the gate!

The spelling and grammar thing I do try and live with to some extent, being a mildly dyslexic English person living in Canada, talking online to Americans I really struggle for knowing if I have got things right or not. I do proof read, but you will find the more passionate I become, the more incoherent I become.

Sometimes I hate the internet, I'm so glad that I went through my teenage angst years without being able to share the drama of my life with the world. 

I also REALLY hate the fakes. There are people here that I like, people I don't like, people I agree with, and people I don't, and all that is great, when it is genuine. I hate the manipulators, the liars, the downright dishonest.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Ime goin to upset the spellin,: grammar poliss> becus I reely) don't care abut that surt of thing;!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Got an invitation to a great nephews graduation in the mail today. How the heck did he get old enough to graduate, doesn't seem that long ago that he was born? Now I'm feeling ancient and REALLY grumpy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Ime goin to upset the spellin,: grammar poliss> becus I reely) don't care abut that surt of thing;!


Aaaaand that just made my head hurt. :lol:

I'm guilty of writing better than I speak sometimes. Lol. I use words like "ain't" and my grammar can be atrocious at times. However, that's how I grew up: a little bit country. In my written communication, however, I try to come across as educated and professional as I am in real life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

**** and its fat, and I am older ... I like the ones who don't think some horses are stupid or ugly. I do not use PC words .. ******ed , stupid and ugly and I have animals that fit the category. I do have a potty mouth and try to watch it. I just 'love ' it when someone says just because you are older and have had years of experience does not make you smarter than someone who has only done it for a couple of years. If it doesn't then I am pretty stupid... lol. I also, forget caps, spaces, and sometimes transpose letters. Just wait until your finger joints swell and do not bend. I also get a bit saracastic . And at times, my brain just will not come up with the correct word.
Also unless you are breeding who cares about the base color of a horse. It is either Black (not smoky black ) Brown , Bay, Sorrell or Chestnut, Grey or Rose grey , Roan , The classifications for white markings just cracks me up . 
Now I don't think being old gives any one the right to be rude, neither does being young. and it took a word, meaning lower intellect.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes, yes, BEP, I realised that as soon as I re-read it not in the editor. I was half-asleep, OK?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I really dislike it when someone finds it necessary to "include" the sentiment of nameless, faceless people to bolster their own position on some issue. For example, "other people would feel the same". Non-statements along those lines irritate me so that I get grumpy when I hear them!!!


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Count me in! I can be just as grumpy as the best of them!

Oh, and just for the record, I am NOT A GUY! I don't understand why groups of people are now referred to "guys", even when they are all women. What happened to the plural you? Waitresses used to say, "Hello, my name is XXXX, and I will be your waitress this evening." They now say, "... and I will be your _guys's_ waitress this evening." _What on Earth is that?_ When I was a child, Shaggy and Scooby were the only ones going around calling everyone "guys". Of course, they also used to run around saying "Zoiks!" and "Jenkies!", too. In short, I will thank you (that is the plural _you_) for not calling me a guy.



> One of my biggest pet peeves is when someone says "I could care less". The proper phrase is "I couldn't care less". If you could care less, it means you actually care.


Actually, this is a typical gramatical structure in New England called the "Boston positive-negative". We use it all the time! Another example would be: "I love pizza!" "Oh, so _don't_ I!" It is quite aceptable in social circumstances, amongst friends.


----------

